# 3 sick goats tonight



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

tonight at feeding time I noticed that one doe didn't eat and was standing alone hunched up. I sat out and watched them all and noticed that 2 others were hunched up and hanging their heads low. I got temps on the 3 and they were 104.2, 104.5 and 105 so I took all the others and they averaged the same at 102.8. or so.
So here is what we are looking at

high temp
hunched with head low
all have rumen sounds (checked with stethoscope)
lungs sound clear (checked with stethoscope)
eyes clear and rosey
no runny nose
stool normal
grinding teeth some but not alot
gums nice and red
wormed one month ago just before breeding time with cydectin
wormed one month and half ago with valbazen
all does are bred anywhere from 1 month to 2 weeks along

Here is what I did

3 that are sick I gave them 3- 100mg thiamin tablets crushed orally
3 ml B-complex that has 100mg thiamin per ml sub q

What could be the deal with 3 does not acting right? The only thing I can think of is that the roll of hay they had been eating on was almost gone so I took the cattle panel out from around it and put as much of it that I could in hay feeders and let them munch on the rest. They were trampling on it and eating it. They were laying around on it so I figured I needed to just get it up and throw it out but hadnt gotten to it that has been around 3 days ago. I have spent the last 3 hours with a pitch fork getting it up and out of their shed tonight. The hay is dry and under cover so had not gotten wet.

Is there anything else that I need to do tonight or do I just need to wait till morning and try to figure this out. Oh and they range in age from 1yo to 2 of them are 4 yo nigerians and weigh around 40 to 50 lbs


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Sounds to me that they may just be cold. Whats the weather like in TN?

Their temps are slightly high but not to far out there. I think I would just make sure they are warm and then check in on them again tomorrow. I would also give them a bit of corn (if you have it) because it will stimulate the rumen and keep them wramer. I would give them hay and water and just let them be. Also, if you have a heatlamp that you can put at the barn. that may help.

I hope this helps a bit.

CJ


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

It isnt cold here. 51 degrees right now.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Have you had any temperature fluctuations lately? 

Like for example, in TX, it was 70 degrees yesterday and today and tomorrow its going to be 40s. 

Maybe they are trying to readjust. Let me look through my books and see if I can find anything that fits the symptoms......

Actually, the only real abnormal is the slightly high temp and hunched up. Let me look.

CJ


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

sounds like a tummy ache to me. Do they seem bloated or anything? AS for the temps that could be a number of different things. Odd that you're not seeing runny noses along with the high temps though. 105 is a little on the worrysome side. especially if you're having mild weather. I would continue to take their temps ever hour for the next couple of hours, see if they differ here over the course of time. The grinding teeth and hunched up look are good classic signs of tummy aches. is the hair on their faces all puffed out as well? You could probably try some pepto bismol, or better yet if you have it magnalax, its like a goaty mylanta, i always keep a big bottle on hand for tummy aches. It works really well.
beth


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd try fluids to get the temp down some - juice, koolaid, gatorade or something. That's awfully warm for this temp. We will go from 50 tonight to 20 something tomorrow and then 14 tomorrow night and I'm just 4 hours from you. You may want to put them up tomorrow afternoon if they are in the same shape. We have alot that are hunched, but all are still eating. Did you check the eyelids and not just the gums? Worms usually don't have a temp though. I usually watch that they stay moving. No matter what is wrong, if they get still, pneumonia sets in real quick. good luck tonight.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Are they chewing their cud?


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Beth. I forgot about the grinding of teeth. They are in pain. Pepto eases the tummy. Beth, where do you get the other stuff? never heard of that.

You can also use Banamine if you have it. Helps with pain and with temp.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

She said there was some grinding. In my herd, when someone has a tummy ache, there is a lot of grinding. I mean you can hear it without being close to the goat. If it is a tummy ache, then pepto would definantly help.

CJ


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

no bloating at all infact everyone but these three have nice full rumens and these 3 feel hollow on the left side. So their rumens are not nice and full like usual for the evening. I know what you are saying about the fluffy looking face hair and I see that when they are cold but no one is that way now. The weather here has been nice latley but it is cool at night but not cold. Yesterday I spent time out walking with them in the field and it was so nice and sunny and around 55 degrees. Today I was busy so I didnt get out there till feeding time.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I just went and checked on everyone and The two sick does and each does set of twins are all inside the barn bedded down. One of the sick does daughter is also one of the sick goats. You can hear the occasional teeth grind. I seem to be hearing some coughing but not alot. I sure hope this isnt fixing to be some pneumonia going thru the herd. 4 does and the buck are bedded down outside under the shed. I just don't know if I should stir them up and give them some kool aide water or what.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think i would rather be safe then sorry. Some room temp gatorade would be helpful to their tummys. help to settle them. 
I got my magnalax from the vet, he sold it to me when they got into grain, it helps with bloat and just tummy problems in general. It comes in a powder form, you have to weigh the goat and measure it out and mix with water. I have used it so many times, my goats other peoples goat. Its great for if they get into something they shouldn't have such as grain. When you open it up it has a chalky minty smell just like mylanta and pepto. \
if their tummys feel hollow more then likely they havn't been too enthused about eating today, i would give them each a cc or two of pepto, see if you can get that tummy feeling better. You said they were doing some grinding. So it sounds lie they havea mild tummy ache. If you can get those temps down and get tummys feeling better. You can give them some probios in a day or two to get them eating again. 
beth


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Just went out and got everyone up and checked the 1 yo doe and her temp is 105.8 and she is grinding her teeth big time. They are all coughing when they got up. This is more than a tummy ache. All I have is Pen G or Bio Mycin 200. What the heck is going on? I am terrified!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Did you call your vet Teresa?


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Have you done a fecal test lately? If they aren't bloated, but showing the discomfort signs similar to it and are coughing - maybe it's lungworm?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Have I called a vet? Well at 11 pm I don't think I will do that. 

I do not think lung worms cause a fever. I could be wrong but I do believe I am dealing with something respiratory and I just caught it really early cause I watch my goats very closely and notice the smallest thing. I just went out and their breathing is very phlemy sounding now. About 7 of them are coughing a phelmy cough now. I am not taking anymore chances and I am gonna dose anyone coughing with Bio-mycin 200 now. My little buck that is only 4 months old is coughing alot.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I hesitate to offer an opinion as I am so inexperienced with something like this but a temperature means bacteria infection. I would try one of the antibiotics. And use what I had for rumin health- pepto or something.

(sorry I posted at the same time.)


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

If it's a "phlemy cough" instead of a dry, hacking cough, it's likely not lungworm. I'd isolate the sick ones, give them an antibiotic + hay soaked in electrolytes w/plenty of fresh water, then call the vet in the a.m. Our vet always wants fecals. I could give him a slide w/in 24 hours & he'd do it again anyway just to be sure.

As long as we're on the subject, what is the difference between Bio-mycin and LA200?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

LA-200 stings and Bio-mycin 200 does not. The only difference is the carrier they use, the meds are the same otherwise. 

The cough is so sudden that lung worms just doesnt seem to fit. They werent even coughing at feed time so I think maybe I got lucky and started treatment early enough that everyone will be fine. Why is it that animals and children always seem to get sick on a holiday or weekend?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounding like a respiritory infection of some sorts, is anyone dehydrated. You made a good decision to get the bio in them. Im still concerned a little about a tummy ache. Even though their temps are high they may be feeling a little chilled. Just like people do when we have a fever. If you can you may want to try and get some warm fluids down them and blanket them. Isolate the sick ones if you can. Hopefull it won't spread throughout your herd.
I hope everything goes better for you in the morning.
Beth


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally would give 3 cc's of Byomycin , 1/2 cc Banamine IM, and some probios to them for the tummy ache. The banamine will bring down the fever, but sometimes it makes the tummy hurt so that is why I gove Probios. I hope this helps some. I would give them the Byomicin 2x a day. and the Banamine ever 12 hrs. Just my opinion that is what I gave mine when they did this. Good Luck


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

This morning all seems a little better. Still coughing and now the snot is flying. Everyone seems perkier this morning except the one doe who I noticed was sick first is still kinda hunched with her head low. She is standing in the sun chewing cud though. I gave them all some warm molasseses water this morning and all seemed to really enjoy it. They are all outside under the shed enjoying the sun and munching on some hay. I put out fresh water in their bucket and added some vit C powder I got online. I am gonna give shots again tonight to the ones who had the fevers.

Chaty, I gave the Bio-mycin according to weight and my directions I have say 3 cc per 100lbs for goats.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Give them milk of magnesia and olive oil drenches sevearl times a day, that will help with any rumen upset. Keep up with the B, if you can get some injectable thiamin give that.

Keep up with gatorade too. Have they pooed at all? Have you done a fecal?


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

You can up the pepto a little bit - either by more often or a little higher dose. I agree wtih biomycin again tonight. Do you have nuflor by any chance? You can give it once every 3 days and it works well, too for respiratory if you have alot you are shooting up.  But if the bio works, go with the weaker antibiotic to not build up resistance.

You are good - caught this early!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

trob1 said:


> Have I called a vet? Well at 11 pm I don't think I will do that.


Sorry . When I posted that it was only about 7:30 here. LOL I always forget about the time differences.

I am glad they seem to be doing better this morning!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh wait.. you are in TN... I guess you must have seen it later


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad they are better- they are just keeping you on your toes................


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do they have free choice baking soda? I would make sure they have that and the Pepto.
I am a little confused. You said that their lungs sounded fine. So why are you doing the anti biotic, and thinking it is a resp thing going on? 
I also give my goat straw when they have a tummy ache. It is plain and they love it if they do not feel well, it has to be the fresh stuff. Lots of vets will say to give the straw instead of hay because it is not as harsh and rich.
It sounds like they are doing better if they are chewing cud. That is always the best sign.
Good Luck


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweetgoats

At feeding time around 4 pm lungs were clear (checked with stethoscope) just fever and hunched up no coughing. By 6 pm teeth grinding and alittle coughing. By 8pm more coughing and mucus sounding. By 10 pm alot of coughing and mucus sounding when breathing and fevers up to 105.8 and alot of teeth grinding. To me at that time antibiotics were needed. I watch my goats very closly and usually notice the tiniest of changes in behavior. Alot of goat owners I know wouldnt have even know something was up till morning or even the next evening and the goat would have been extremely sick by them. I personally know people who put out feed and walk away. I stay and watch to see how everyone is eating and see that everyone dives into the nightly alfalfa hay like usual I love to see them enjoy the things I give them. Last night 3 goats did not so that is when I began the every 2 hour checks till around 1 am when I finally went to bed. I do not like to use antibiotics but when I feel they are needed then I do.


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

Glad the goats are feeling better. Really sounds like a stomachache to me also. Hunched and grinding teeth sound like a lot of discomfort. It would be odd for all 3 to come down with pneumonia or respiratory infection the same day. Sounds like they ate something that didn't agree with them. I would be looking around to see what is out and about in their surroundings. I would of done some magmilax or pepto also and maybe a dose of antibiotics. Maybe some grass hay nothing to rich. Need to get their gut moving. When your not up and moving secretions build and pool and may have some coughing (nursing experience here). Keep an eye on their temp and poop the next few days. If not getting better everyday then I would have a vet look at them. Generally if its minor they will get better if it is something more serious they only get worse. (my 2 cents)
Sue


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the thing is a high fever will cause them to hunch and grind teeth also. Yes in the beginning I though it was in the digestive area also but when the temp went so high I started looking at respitory. Silent pnemonia can rip thru an entire herd in the blink of an eye and so when 8 out of 13 goats started coughing and 3 had high fevers the clues were pointing in that direction. I have personally never had pnemonia but dh has and he felt like he had been hit by a train.

I have checked around for something they could have eaten and I spent almost 3 hours in the dark last night getting up all the old hay from the roll of hay they had been eating on that I had been meaning to do. It was the bottom of the roll and packed pretty tight and working in the dark wasnt easy. It was dry as a bone all the way to the bottom so I do not think that was it.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

So how are they doing now? It's started snowing here and temps are low. I'm home today and most of tomorrow to watch everyone and see if anyone starts acting off.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I just went out and walked around with them and I saw all of them poop and everyone is passing nice berries. Still some coughing but they all seem to be nibbling on hay and going out and eating green onions. There is some runny noses and so i took temps on 4 of them and they were 101.8, 102.0, 101.6 and one doe was 100.2 Not sure if that is too low but it is cold out, she is also one of the ones with a fever last night. It is gonna be cold tonight and I sure wish I had some corn to give them but all the feed stores are closed. I think I will put out an extra flake of alfalfa hay tonight. I think I am gonna make some oatmeal and take it out to them. This crazy weather is so hard on them.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing everything right. Hope they are stable through the weather. I already have a trip planned with the guard dogs to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Weeew Teresa Sorry I wasn't here to lend a supporting hand. But it sounds like you had some good advise flying.

I to think it was pneumonia and you caught it very early. 

Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I have been in the barn for 2 hours now feeding and taking temps. Sugar the sickest doe still has a temp of 106.0 so she got a heavy dose of Bio-mycin 200 and I put her in the catch pen where I feed everyone. I put a heat lamp on, gave her alot of hay and even some straw which she loves. I put warm water in with her too. Her breathing is labored and she is shivering. 

The other two does temps are back to normal but I gave them another dose for good measure as they are still not quite themselves. I checked temps on everyone else and they are all normal. I plan on checking temp every evening till I know this is gone.

Stacey I so needed you last night and you were no where in sight.  I did have alot of great help and I was so glad when people started getting on and posting. It seemed like no one was online for so long and I was starting to panic.

It is a blizzard here right now and so cold. It is down to 27 already and the wind is blowing so hard. I sure dread going back out to check them before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like the quick change in temps got to your little girl. I will keep them in my prayers tonight. 

I would have been terrified if something like that happened to my girls.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

Teresa ...this is what my vet said since goats metabolize meds so fast and then after the first shot cut it in half. Have you gave her any Banamine? if not try some asprin...I would try to get that fever down as she will dehydrate. I keep baby asprin just in case.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking Banamine as well. If you don't have it, what about children's motrin?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow 106 thats really high. Make sure she has plenty of warm fluids, some pedialyte or electrolytes would probably help. Is she still eating? From your last message it sounds as though she was eating the straw. Even a little something in the tummy is better then nothing. 
AS you said i would keep up with the bio. I have never used banamine for fevers, only pain. But i know it works for some people. 
It sounds like you are doing everything in your power to be a good goat mom. Keep us posted, you and sugar are in my thoughts tonight.
beth


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Just went out and checked her temp again and it is 106.0 still so I gave her aspirin crushed up in some probiotic gel. There is so much coughing going on in the barn it scares me. Well there isnt much more I can do tonight. I am gonna get some stuff tomorrow, finally everything should be open again. Leave it to animals and children to get sick on a holiday when everything is closed. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I had some solid advise for you. But I would give her nutri drench if you haven't already.

I believe it was muddy creek farm who gave her goats whey when they were really sick and not responding to antibiotics. She said it is a natural antibiotic. Not sure where you would go and buy some though. :/


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Just got back from the barn this morning. Oh man it is a cold 17 degrees. Sugar's temp is 103.2 so that makes me very happy. I gave her 3 cc of fortified B complex sub q. I gave her some warm water with vit c powder in it and she drank and drank. Ya hoo! I gave her some grass hay and she dove in. She does have alot of thick whiteish yellow snot coming out so I think it is coming out now. Her cough is still mucusy. I am gonna keep up her treatment for atleast 3 more days. I didnt let her out yet as it was so cold and everyone else is in and out of the barn so she really wasnt complaining and she seems to like the heat lamp. I wonder if i should turn it off?? It isnt gonna ve too warm but when the sun comes out I know she would like to sit in the sun with everyone.


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

It is great that she is feeling better and coughing up the junk in her lungs. I too would keep up the antibiotics for at least 3 more days as she has been running temps off and on. I glad she is pooping and things are moving through her gut and you didn't find anything bad that they had eaten. You are doing a great job and your goats are very lucky to have an owner like you who caught this early. 
Sue


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I think I almost had a heart attack when you asked about childrens motrin! I had a HORRIBLE HORRIBLE experience with that but then as I read further, I saw you used asprin. 

I am glad everything is starting to move back towards normal and Im sorry your having such a hard time with the weather. Its been pretty wild here in TX too. Your doing a wonderful job for your goatties and Im sure they wouldnt rathed be anywhere else in the world except in your barn. 

Lots O' Love,
CJ


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Teresa, thank you so much for taking the time to post so thoroughly what's been going through this process. It's a good learning experience for some of us who only know "book learning" and "vet speak" in response to a crisis. 

I'm so glad to hear Sugars is doing better & I hope they are all back to normal soon. 

BTW - it's 9 below zero air temp here. Thankfully, the heated water bucket continues to do its job (I check it several times daily). My goaties seem to be doing OK. I can only tolerate being in the barn for about 20 minutes at a time before my feet start to freeze. I wish I could teach my goaties to sit on my feet to keep them warm, instead of piling all over the rest of me. 

Thanks again - mmm


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

This is a real learning experience for me too. I have had goats almost 4 years now and have never had a goat with a fever. Yea we have had the snots, the runs, worms, birthing problems and pink eye but never a fever so high. I do not think I would have known what to do if it weren't for the message boards. I will keep updating her progress each day.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

trob1 said:


> Sweetgoats
> 
> At feeding time around 4 pm lungs were clear (checked with stethoscope) just fever and hunched up no coughing. By 6 pm teeth grinding and alittle coughing. By 8pm more coughing and mucus sounding. By 10 pm alot of coughing and mucus sounding when breathing and fevers up to 105.8 and alot of teeth grinding. To me at that time antibiotics were needed. I watch my goats very closly and usually notice the tiniest of changes in behavior. Alot of goat owners I know wouldnt have even know something was up till morning or even the next evening and the goat would have been extremely sick by them. I personally know people who put out feed and walk away. I stay and watch to see how everyone is eating and see that everyone dives into the nightly alfalfa hay like usual I love to see them enjoy the things I give them. Last night 3 goats did not so that is when I began the every 2 hour checks till around 1 am when I finally went to bed. I do not like to use antibiotics but when I feel they are needed then I do.


I am sorry, I did not mean to sound however you took it. I was just questioning why if the lungs were fine and now everyone was thinking pneumonia. 
I am so sorry if I said something to upset you. 

I am very happy to hear that the littlest one is getting back to normal. That is great news. But I have another questions. If you start a goat on antibiotics shouldn't you continue it for the 7-10 days? When I was at my vets having a fecal float run, I heard one of them talking and they said that a few reasons that kill goats. 1. Over worming the goats and using the wrong wormer. They said people worm just because they "think" they should instead of doing a fecal on the goat and see if they even have a problem, 2. give Antibiotics for way to many things that are not needed, and 3. they do not finish the entire cycle of the antibiotics and they goat becomes immune to it and then they do not have a antibiotics that will work.

On the snotty nose, have you done the Vet RX? That works wonders and it will also help with the coughs. Something else I use on the coughs is I have a bucket of water that has Thyme oil in it, and that really helps, but I give them a choice of that and fresh water.

Again, I am sorry if I upset you. That is why I don't like to give any advice. Maybe I will just read for a while and not give my opinion.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweetgoats you didnt upset me at all. I was just trying to give you a rundown of how fast things changed and that is what made me decide on antibiotics and I am so glad I did or I may have lost her. Anyone who had a fever and got antibiotics will get no less than 5 to 7 days of the bio-mycin 200. No one else in the herd has a fever so no antibiotics for them unless things change. I am tired of butt temp checks and so are they but that is the only way I know for sure if they have a fever or not. LOL You know if we don't question people we never learn so never feel bad about questioning someone. I got alot of advise from alot of people and I read them all did alot of investigating on the web and then chose my plan of action and will stick with it for 5 to 7 days and all has been well for at least 48 hours.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Lori, I can only speak for myself, but would hope you wouldn't with-hold your advice/opinion for fear that people won't like your answer. It's like a political forum in the sense that we listen to what everybody has to say, find the common ground, then go from there.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh and on the vet rx thing I have not done it due to the fact it is so cold and the wind chill is unbearable. I read on a few places that when it is this cold not to do vicks or vet rx on a shivering goat as it can chill them even more. I am however thinking about doing benadryl to help dry up the mucus. I am going to do more research before I do it.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to hear that things are looking up- Does make you wonder where they could have all come up with an illness that struck so fast and hard.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is truly on the mend. Sugar's temp tonight is 103.6 and no shivering when I took her temp. I gave her 1/2 cup of her feed and she ate it. She sure loves her warm water and was munching away on her hay. I went ahead and locked her up in the catch pen so she doesnt have to fight for her share of the hay. I gave her the bio-mycin shot and her
pro biotic gel. The barn was actually cough free tonight at feed time. Silence was a beautiful sound  

I don't know why this all happened but I sure hope I never have to go thru this again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That is wonderful to hear Teresa!!!

And sweetgoats - no harm done. I know a lot of people value your oppion (myself included) so please to keep sharing.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Teresa, I am so glad they are doing better! That is so strange. I am definitely going to ask my vet about this next time I have her out. I can't imagine anything that would strike so fast and hard like that- it is so odd.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear they are better!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Teresa,
How are they doing? They they over come it all together? Hope so.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sugar is doing great, tail up, head up, running and playing with everyone. All the other goats are great also. Still some snotty noses but no more fevers or coughing. Sugar still has a few more days of antibiotics but she is eating fine and doing great. It was a rough 2 days worrying if I was going to lose her and I do thing I could have if not for quick action. All of my goats but 2 came down with what ever cold this was but thankfully only 3 had fevers and only 1 was severe. I really think it was a viral pnumonia of some kind. I was just very lucky not to lose anyone. I can only hope now that no one miscarries and all their babies are ok. All my does are bred but not very far along.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Teresa, I've been following this post closely, but couldn't help because I have no experience with anything like this and didn't have a clue as to what should be done. This was a learning experience for me and I'm so glad everyone is feeling better. What a good goat mom you are! Lucky goatties!!!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

You go girl!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome :wahoo:


----------

